# Questions about updating a 1987 bianchi Volpe



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

My 1987 Bianchi Volpe has been my primary ride for awhile now but I'm going to get a 2nd bike so i plan on stripping, powdercoating, and rebuilding it this spring. Currently it is a mix of random parts that were put on to replace various broken or worn parts when I got it. It has bar end shifters, a Shimano Alivio rear DR, Suntour triple crank, 27" wheels with a Shimano 7 speed freewheel, and some other odds and ends. I don't want to throw a ton of money at it so I'm thinking of putting it back together with 105 range components. My thought is to purchase a Craigslist bike and harvest the parts. I would like to swap everything over: derailleurs, integrated shifters, wheels, etc. This will be my first bike build so I'm looking for advice on "gotchas". For instance, would a modern bottom bracket be compatible with my older frame? Is there a reason that I would need to keep a long cage rear derailleur? Anything else to consider? Any links to articles that cover what I plan to do?


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

The Bianchi Volpe from 87 is a Cross bike I think? From a distant memory its a super nice bike. I think made in Japan. Yes you should be able to find a BB with matching threads and dimensions - but there are many options, get your local bike shop to tell you what yours are. Just soak any thing you will remove in penitrating oil (cheap at car shops) to help loosen the threads. I think you will have brake bosses, but Im not sure, if you do you have to use cantilever brakes and matching levers. Also the frame was built for a rear wheel (the hub) to be 126mm wide, modern wheels are 130mm wide - they do fit but its not ideal. Your stem is likely made for thinner alloy bars, between 25.4mm to 26mm - jamming in bigger modern bars is not so good. I personally have a similar bike build and Ive kept the friction shifters and as its just a hack commuter bike Ive used older quality mountain bike deraileurs that Ive stripped and polished or painted matt black. It was a cheap, but top notch conversion, that I cross race on. Post some pix of what you have and we can help more. PS Bar end shifters and shimano 7 speed freewheels are excellent.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

I replaced the quill stem with a Profile Designs adapter that allowed me to throw on a spare Forte stem and modern Ritchey bars. You're correct about it having canti brakes. The 27" wheels have Phil Wood hubs so I'm considering keeping them however I would like the flexibility that 700 wheels offer regarding tire choices. I replaced the old brake levers with some spare Shimano levers that allowed me to route the cables under the bar tape. I live in Arizona now so the fenders are off. I've also replaced the pedals with a pair of SPD.


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Let me start by complimenting your bike. Really terrific unique bike. I have an almost identical Brava that was converted to Cross duty in the late 80's by a good builder in New England - now it lives with me in Colorado.

The following is just my opinion so please do what you want and follow your passion. Phil Wood hubs are the dogs dangly bits, polish them till they sparkle and keep 'em. The Sakae crank set is a triple and may be original - but it will polish up beautifully as well. Its going to be hard to find a better seat post of the same diameter, so time for polish. Basically Id just strip her down and rebuild with all new bearings (quality ones) re-grease and spend my money saved on building a better wheel set with double butted spokes on some nice new rims. Id most likely keep them 27's as to change them out may mean relocating the brake bosses and wider tires may not fit. Ive never had a 27 so I really dont know. I would even go back to the quill stem, they just look right on a 1 inch steerer (if you decide to do that P me I know of an excellent secret stash of NOS). I would, however, get rid of that rear derailleur and get something a bit more elegant. Brakes? I would replace those with Tektro cr720's - they are really great. As for a repaint - well youd be amazed at what a good de-grease and car wax can do.

Now if you go all modern indexed, there will be some issues. You _may_ need a new 1 inch front fork (Nashbar has some great carbon ones currently cheap) to fit a bigger wheel, You may need to move the brake bosses on the rear triangle. You will need cyclocross brifters and a new rear derailleur. It wont be cheap. 

I think you have a terrific bike that just needs some love to get it spinning FAST, its all quality bits that just need careful elbow grease. Polish up your cups and cones - replace the bearings, a quality stem, new cables, good grease, good bars and WOW.

Read how great this bike is:
THE 1987 BIANCHI VOLPE - INTRODU

If you do decide on a modern rebuild, I will buy those cranks and the shifters... oh and hubs 

Check out loosescrews for parts like bearings etc


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

By the way, are you sure that its a 27? all I have read said that they are 700c... The photo is of my adapted brava before its rebuild.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

icemonkey said:


> Let me start by complimenting your bike. Really terrific unique bike. I have an almost identical Brava that was converted to Cross duty in the late 80's by a good builder in New England - now it lives with me in Colorado.
> 
> The following is just my opinion so please do what you want and follow your passion.
> I think you have a terrific bike that just needs some love to get it spinning FAST, its all quality bits that just need careful elbow grease. Polish up your cups and cones - replace the bearings, a quality stem, new cables, good grease, good bars and WOW.
> ...



OP - beautiful bike, clean it up, polish and take your time finding a couple of quality parts to complete the look and you will have a keeper, I bet. A good paint job would make it very unique, but the curbside look is good already on that. As for swapping wholesale the 105 gruppo, well, much of it won't fit. The bottom bracket can be custom fitted at an LBS, they have the measurement tool and experience to get it right, but really - the existing one can most likely be cleaned up and polished. It looks like a practical reliable bike right now from the choices of replacement parts, but you want rideable art? Right? Then try to find some parts to blend in that do not have black paint or black plastic. Take your time, go to bike swap meets, a good one in Tucson is coming up on April 15th you should definitely go to.

Icemonkey - thanks for the link to that rather eccentric fellow, I really have enjoyed all that I have read so far.INDEX OF ALL PAGES


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Tucson, if he is eccentric, then what am I? I guess obsession takes many forms.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

After looking into it a bit I'm just going to strip it, powdercoat, polish the shiny bits, and put it back together with what it has. The only changes I'm thinking of are the middle chainring and the rear derailleur. There is almost no difference between the 45 tooth and the largest (probably a 52). Will I have a problem finding a 42t chainring that will drop in? Also, from what I've read the Alivio is a low end MB part. What are my affordable options ($50-ish) to replace that? Other than those two items I'm going to leave it as is. Since I'm getting a "modern" bike soon anyhow I'll use the money that I'd otherwise spend on the swap and just clean it up and dial it in. Also, this bike will never ride 1300 miles on a trunk rack through winter storms again. First time I've ever seen snow in the L.A. area. Ughh, what a grimy mess...


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

tenkerman said:


> After looking into it a bit I'm just going to strip it, powdercoat, polish the shiny bits, and put it back together with what it has. The only changes I'm thinking of are the middle chainring and the rear derailleur. There is almost no difference between the 45 tooth and the largest (probably a 52). Will I have a problem finding a 42t chainring that will drop in? Also, from what I've read the Alivio is a low end MB part. What are my affordable options ($50-ish) to replace that? Other than those two items I'm going to leave it as is. Since I'm getting a "modern" bike soon anyhow I'll use the money that I'd otherwise spend on the swap and just clean it up and dial it in. Also, this bike will never ride 1300 miles on a trunk rack through winter storms again. First time I've ever seen snow in the L.A. area. Ughh, what a grimy mess...


Oh, I thought from your previous post you were in Arizona? As for the rear derailleur, NOS at a swap meet, the back room of the LBS or CList might turn up a mid nineties Campy derailleur, or maybe an older Ultegra or even the Shimano 105 - all came in a polished look and you can pay as little as $25 for them. If you keep the three rings, you have to find a middle one to fit the chain otherwise it won't shift easily. I have converted similar bikes to 10 speeds by changing from three rings to two (to 53/39) with the existing cranks and liked the gear range result as well as the switch to a lighter chain. You should still be able to use the rear gears you have on the thinner and narrower 10 speed chain, the problems with that chain on the the three ring fronts are it dropping in between the rings. The 7 speed rears offer a good range in combo with a 53/39 front setup.


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Dang, I was hoping you would sell me your cranks... My RD/FD choices in mid price range: Shimano 600, suntour superbe and yes Ultegra or 105. If you want modern, Shimano Sora is very good and very affordable without ruining the feel. Tenkerman, I do know of a secret stash of great nos parts, PM me if your looking for saddles/stems etc.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Oh, I thought from your previous post you were in Arizona?


I'm in Phoenix but I just landed a great job back in Portlandia so I'm moving back to Oregon in 2 weeks. I just picked up a 1994 Trek 1400 today (because it made perfect sense to me to prepare for a 1300 mile move by buying another bike) that needs some shifter repair. Once I sort it out, the Trek will become my primary ride while I get the Bianchi project tackled.


----------

